# Bloom Calendar



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

What do you want the bloom dates for? (which plants?)
If it's wildflowers, see if you can find a wildflower id book for your state.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

You need to check with your local county (USDA) Extension Service. Not only will they have this info, specific to the micro climates in your area, they will have the local NAMES for it all, too. 

As a plus, tell them you are a beek, and leave them contact info, and they will most likely keep that info for swarms, cut outs, etc.

GL
Summer


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you very much -- I'll certainly do that.

By the way, someone from another forum pointed me to this: 

http://www.westsoundbees.org/beekeeping_articles_plant_nectar.htm

It looks quite useful!

Matt


----------

